# Favortie WW2 aircraft/fighter and why?



## spitfire101 (Oct 29, 2006)

Just curious but whats your favorite WW2 aircraft/fighter and why?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

Mine is the Bf-109G-6. I love the beautiful yet menacing warbird look of it, kind of like an angel of death. Was it the best fighter of WW2? No, but for me my favorite.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 29, 2006)

For me it is the MB-5 fast the pilots loved to fly it and the ground grew love to work on it.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2006)

Spitfire MKXIV (or MKVIII)/FW190D/Ta-152H


----------



## spitfire101 (Oct 29, 2006)

why gnomey?


----------



## Old_Tonto (Oct 29, 2006)

From the first day of the war until the last it was the best Allied Air superiority fighter and after the war it provided the backbone of many fledgling European air forces. It just looks so damn sexy too!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2006)

Not sure exactly the Spitfire I have liked forever and the others more recently, probably due to the fact they are amoung the top fighters of the war and they are amoung the best looking too....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2006)

spitfire101 said:


> Just curious but whats your favorite WW2 aircraft/fighter and why?


We "senior" members here have done a dozen of these favorite plane threads over the years.... 

Why not go to the most recent existing thread, READ THE THREAD, and then comment as to what UR fav plane is????????
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ai...ave-ww2-aircraft-2492.html?highlight=favorite

Or even this one...
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/favorite-fighter-interceptor-2164.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

yes i've noticed there's a lot of this going on, although granted there are a lot of old threads to look through


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2006)

Yeah but nothing a quick search wouldn't show if it had been done before or not...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2006)

interestingly it;s Healzdevo that's starting most of them up again


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 1, 2006)

But this is so much more fun! 

P-40 Warhawk. Good lines, rugged, and mean.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 1, 2006)

Fiat G.56


----------



## red admiral (Nov 1, 2006)

Folland 119 because its cute.

Image by Flitzer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2006)

red admiral said:


> Folland 119 because its cute.
> 
> Image by Flitzer



Because its cute?


----------



## ndicki (Nov 2, 2006)

You got me there - never heard of it! Looks intriguing...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks cool. Just never saw it before.


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 2, 2006)

Reggiane Re 2005. But I also like the FW-190


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2006)

Locking this one up... Use the links above to access existing active threads...


----------

